# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Noobs before using albuterol or clenbuterol read this

## Gym_

*So your thinking of using Clen or Albut for the 1st time* ... 

then you need to know some basic facts .. Most that are not written on the websites selling the stuff..

The common myth about Clen and Albu is that u take it and the fat fairy's come and steal all your fat whilst you watching Jerry Springer and drinking a beer .. NOT TRUE !!!
Sorry to disappoint you but you are still going to need a decent diet and exercise, And i will tell you why ...

1st thing you need to know is how you body gains and losses weight, I am going to make this as basic as i can.

Lets talk fat !!! Fat on your body is excess energy that as not been used, A very old example used for many years is, you have been supplying body with more fuel then it can burn your body stashes it for a rainy day in the form of fat to be used as energy latter on, just in case it takes you several days of running to chase down that wilderbeast and club it to death before spending another day dragging it home to your cave ..(Fat is Energy in storage) 

So how do you get rid of that fat ?
Well basically you need to use more energy then you are supplying.
Ok well then i just wont eat !

Sorry doesn't work like that... if you stop eating regular healthy meals then your body goes into whats called starvation mode or survival mode and wont release these energy reserves as much as you would like by slowing down you metabolism and then for a final kick in the teeth when you do eat a lot of it will get put strait back into fat.. 
Most common symptoms of this is being tied and irritable, headaches, no energy, no drive , No passion, no enthusiasm, no motivation, Having these symptoms will make you not want to goto the gym or work out or do cardio or pretty much even get out of bed ..

*What the hell is Metabolism ?

*Metabolism is a fancy word for saying the "Fire With In"
When you have a fire and you want it to burn hotter you have to give it little bits of fuel all the time .. To little and the fire will die down.. To much and you will suffocate it.
This is why every body says to eat little bits often ..

The Basics to burning stored fat is to do what is called Cardio... yes i hear you say exercise !!! yes but to be more exact, Cardio is raising your heart into what is called the zone
*
" THE ZONE "

*The Zone is different for pretty much every person and it is based on your Age, Weight, Hight, Body fat, whether your M/F and your fitness level ..
My zone for my age weight hight etc is -- 120bpm to 160bpm that is were i will burn cal's at the most effective and efficient level that we call cardio or aerobic exercise.

Again if this post was called Weight Loss For Dummy's .. the faster you heart beats the more fuel you body uses and under the right circumstances, the more stored fat you will burn.

OK SO HERES THE BIT YOU HAVE BEEN WEIGHTING FOR.

*Lets talk about this magical stuff called ALBUTEROL OR CLENBUTEROL*, Albu & Clen For short ..

So i could go on about beta2 receptors and a whole heap of meaningless crap but instead This is again, the most basic way of explaining this stuff to you 

*The idea of Thermogenics ( Clen, Albut, Stims ect ) is to #1. 

*Rase you core temperature .. Were talking about a tiny little difference here that would be measured in the 0.2 to possibly 1 degree range ..
Buy doing this you are making your your fire burn hotter and thus using more fuel.

*The idea of Thermogenics ( Clen, Albut, Stims ect ) is to #2.

*Raise your resting heart rate and get you into the zone quicker with less effort ...

Wist taking stims you need to still be in the zone to be burning decent amount of energy and to do that you need to be doing some kind of cardio ... if you take thermogenics or stims you can get in that zone a lot easier by like mowing the lawn or cleaning the house, walking the dog, opposed to running flat out on a tread mill till you vomit and pass out.

Yes raising your resting heart rate will burn more energy then normal but we are talking bugger all ... 
Lets say for argument sake that my resting heart rate is 70 beats per minute .. and after a good stiff dose of the magic stuff above now my RHR is 90 BPM..

Well good stuff that should make me lose weight... arrr no it will not .. yes you are burning more fuel but how much more ?

Lets put it this way 20 BPM isn't going to do jack when your talking about if i was in my zone i would be at 140-150-BPM 2x resting heart rate 100% more blood flow then if i was siting here typing out this crap ..

So to make the best out of your money ( because its not cheap, one 60ml bottle is worth what i pay for 6 weeks gym membership and thats with out postage.. with postage 9 weeks gym membership ) So again to not waist your money you need do do the following " IMHO "

Get your self a heart rate monitor ... if its a good one you can program in your stats.. Age, Weight, Hight, M/F, BF and it will tell you how high your heart needs to be, to be in what the they call the zone ... The amount of weight you will lose will depend on diet and metabolism and how old and fat you are and how long you are in the zone for... 

A good heart monitor will tell you the amount of Calories you have burnt ... so if you eat 3,000 calories and your HRM says you have burnt 6,000 then you can expect to be losing weight... how much weight that will be will depend on so many factors that it is inconceivable to say...

Before any one uses Stims or Thermogeics to lose weight they should be wearing a heart rate monitor to work out what your body is doing... you could be siting on 150-bpm and be thinking this stuff is shit ill hit up double the dose and then when your resting heart rate is 200 your one the phone to the ER because you cant move with out going into cardiac arrest ...

*One Size Does Not Fit All ...

*You should also start off with a very small dose because stims don't always play well with others...

In other words your body may not react well to stimulants and you may have uncontrollable shacking, heart palpitations, anxiety or panic attacks ( which trust me are not fun, pretty much if you have never had one before you my think you having a heart attack << common symptom )

You may have a allergic reaction to the chemical and go into anaphylactic shock .. thats not fun ether pretty much having your whole body freak out with histamine and giving you minuets to find treatment before you stop breathing and then go into cardiac arestt... and the list goes on .. 

Trust me I'm am not trying to talk you out of taking the above merely rather sick of reading about the expectations of people that are non realistic ...

*Ok put it this way.. 

If you were to take steroids and not got to the gym and pump weights but instead sat at home watching the Simpson's are you going to look like Arnie ?
Well NO, So Why the hell would you think that if you took CLEN and didn't diet and do cardio you will lose weight ?
*
Let me Prove to you how Diet is so important on Clen or Albut..

This Very morning i took 2mg of Albut and then did mild cadio ( walking ) on a empty stomach ...
My heart rate was 120-BPM constantly.. After 30min i had a large chicken and lamb salad.
After consuming this i continued my walk and my heart rate with in 5min was 140-BPM and stayed there for over the next Hr ..

*SUMMERY

*With Out Diet and Cardio You Are Wasting You Money Because You Will Not Lose Weight ..
With Out a Heart Monitor You Have No Idea What Your Body Is Doing So You Cant Tell If Your In The Zone Or For How Long


This is written by Gym and are his expressed opinions and my not be shared by others

----------


## boxa06

Good post bro! Definitely nutrition and training is most important!

----------


## BBrian

> A very old example used for many years is, you have been supplying a fire and the more fuel then it can burn so your body stashes it for a rainy day in the form of fat to be used as energy latter on, just in case it takes you several days of running to chase down that wilderbeast and club it to death before spending another day dragging it home to your cave ..(Fat is Energy in storage)


Lol, this may be the most confusing analogy I have ever read. From where did this post originate anyway? 
Also I downloaded this program for auto spell check. It's a great way to reduce proofreading time  :Smilie: 
www.iespell.com/download.php

----------


## Bonaparte

Though I respect the initiative, this thing could use some editing. And you don't need some fancy watch to monitor your HR. Just put 2 fingers to your carotic artery, count the beats in 15 seconds, and multiply by 4.

----------


## Gym_

Well thanks for the complements on it and not just neg's.. seeing it took months of research and a couple of hrs to type out..  :Frown:

----------


## Gym_

> Lol, this may be the most confusing analogy I have ever read. From where did this post originate anyway?


Yeah it was a paragraph that i moved and it combined with another ... fixed now thou ..

----------


## BBrian

> Well thanks for the complements on it and not just neg's.. seeing it took months of research and a couple of hrs to type out..


Sorry man but you just have to understand that regardless of content, when people read a body of work riddled with poor grammar and misspellings, it reflects poorly on the work in general, as well as the author. When people read something that is well structured and punctuated correctly, they perceive it as mature, accurate and worth their time. This is a literary constraint that will always exist, so if you want to be taken seriously, you have to take the time to polish your composition.

----------

